# Killacycle new world record 7.86 seconds at 169 mph



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Killacycle new record last weekend.
7.86 seconds at 169 mph !!!

Using a Zilla Z2K-EHV controller.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbi1RhgRrxk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKHU4ds6RQw


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

This bike ceases to amaze. congrats to them. 

thanks for that 2nd link. I literally listened to it take off about 10 times. could sure get used to that.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Can you just for a second imagine if some cop was to attempt to pull this thing over? hahahaha

...You stop, he gets out of his cruiser and starts to walk over and boom you take off, less than 8 seconds later you are already a quarter mile away from him and moving at 160+miles per hour (or 1 mile every 22.5 seconds)

Not that anyone would do that...

Bring on the EV performance revolution!


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

What's that noise when killacycle is starting?

The tires, transmission or the motor?


----------

